# Lure Coursing



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone do this? I was showing at an AKC conformation show this weekend, and a local Ridgeback club was offering this. O....M.....GOSH! It was beyond fun!! I have an Airedale (not exactly a sighthound, lol) and he went nutso for the lure, and chased it thru the course like a champ! Qualified even! It was so much fun to watch him and the other dogs too, of so many different breeds. I am totally going to find more of these to let him run in!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep I have done it with BB, and she has her CA. This event is called Coursing Ability, and it's open to all breeds. It was really fun to watch her chase the lure, she barked they whole way around.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I would love to give this a try, as I know my dogs would absolutely adore it. however, I can't find any courses near my area, especially any open to any breeds other than sighthounds.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Info about Coursing Ability: http://classic.akc.org/events/coursing_ability_test/index.cfm

if you go to upcoming events and plug in coursing Ability test where the event type is listed (next to the date) it should give you a list of what's coming up. There seems to be quite a few in NJ coming up.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes Chaos! CA is what they said he could get if he did it twice more, qualifying, under two different judges. Totally going to do that! It was a blast.


----------

